# Black Forest Brits!



## Grunenberg

Hi, we live in the Black Forest in Germany and I see there is no Forum for Germany on this site. Are there any more English speakers about? We are about 40kms from the Swiss border and about 70 kms from the French border. We would love to hear from anyone else in the area..!!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Can't help you now, but I did used to live in the Black Forest area - first in Pforzheim (where there does seem to be a small concentration of Brits/anglophones - enough to support an Anglo-German Friendship Club) and then in Freiburg (where the university seems to be the big draw).

Beautiful area! What are you doing there? Working? Retired? 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Grunenberg

Bevdeforges said:


> Can't help you now, but I did used to live in the Black Forest area - first in Pforzheim (where there does seem to be a small concentration of Brits/anglophones - enough to support an Anglo-German Friendship Club) and then in Freiburg (where the university seems to be the big draw).
> 
> Beautiful area! What are you doing there? Working? Retired?
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev, thanks for writing. We have a guest house near Feldberg, so quite a way from Pforzheim and about an hour from Freiburg. We've been here for four years, the business is doing really well and yes it's a beautiful area - but it's really hard to meet people.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Grunenberg said:


> Hi Bev, thanks for writing. We have a guest house near Feldberg, so quite a way from Pforzheim and about an hour from Freiburg. We've been here for four years, the business is doing really well and yes it's a beautiful area - but it's really hard to meet people.


Ooh, you are kind of out there in the hinterlands. We pass by your way on our way out to Friedrichshafen for the big Ham Radio fair every now and then. I don't imagine there are a whole lot of English speaking expats in the area.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## yunky

Grunenberg said:


> Hi Bev, thanks for writing. We have a guest house near Feldberg, so quite a way from Pforzheim and about an hour from Freiburg. We've been here for four years, the business is doing really well and yes it's a beautiful area - but it's really hard to meet people.


Hi guys,

My wife and I are living near Gengenbach. We are semi-retired and work here in the summer for a UK holiday company. We like it so much here that we have bought a little campsite bungalow and spend as much time as possible there.
You are right, it is a lovely area. We were down your neck of the woods a couple of months ago - really is nice - glad all is going well with you.


----------



## Fred R

*English neighbours*



Grunenberg said:


> Hi, we live in the Black Forest in Germany and I see there is no Forum for Germany on this site. Are there any more English speakers about? We are about 40kms from the Swiss border and about 70 kms from the French border. We would love to hear from anyone else in the area..!!


Hi

Just joined the forum and saw your thread. 

Moved with my wife and baby daughter to Loeffingen four months ago, and also have few English speaking contacts in the area. 

We know the Feldberg from previous work in the area, and we plan to hit the snow there very soon. Where are you? Kaffee and Kuchen always a hit with us (as are snowballs)!

Fred (and Lizi)


----------



## James3214

Welcome to the forum Fred. You are lucky to live in a nice part of Germany. I've been to Freiburg but never up the Feldberg. Good to be so close to the skiing eh?


----------

